# Ratings/Stars



## mish (Mar 17, 2007)

I never paid much attention to the ratings system... but, recently noticed that the majority of starred topics are topics like games etc. - unrelated to cooking/shared recipes. Wondering if we could give a little more attention re ratings to food-related, shared recipe topics. The stars don't really mean much to me, but I think if I saw a shared recipe someone has tried and acknowledged same, it would give more enthusiasm & input to a shared recipe. The Karma system is great, but how about letting your fellow-cooking members know about shared recipes. TIA

Edited to add:  Perhaps a Rating System is not necessary.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 17, 2007)

I've always felt that lots of responses was more of an indicator of something good than karma or stars.


----------



## Alix (Mar 17, 2007)

Mish, you have the ability to Rate any thread you wish. When you are posting a reply, just scroll down to the little window that says Choose a rating. There you can choose stars for any thread you visit. If I am not completely mistaken, an average gets taken of all those who rated the thread and that is how many stars it gets. So, the ratings are completely up to you.


----------



## GB (Mar 17, 2007)

Just to add on to what Alix said, if you do not feel that the rating system is necessary then you are free to not use it. It is certainly not a mandatory thing. For those that do what to use it though, it is there for them.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I've always felt that lots of responses was more of an indicator of something good than karma or stars.



I'm with Vera.  When I see page after page of responses, then I know the thread is something lots of folks like/enjoy.

Plus, I agree with Alix.  Beautifully, we have the freedom to rate or not.


----------



## csalt (Mar 18, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I've always felt that lots of responses was more of an indicator of something good than karma or stars.


 
Me too! Plus I never remember about the rating system until afterwards.

I enjoy it all regardless of ratings. " One man's meat etc!!" 

( In the UK, the film of " The History Boys" got a rubbish rating  but DH and I watched it at home the other night and thought it brilliant!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I agree with everyone. Some would say that means I am not thinking.
Quite the Contrary

Anyway...5 Stars for you Miss Mish!!


----------



## mish (Mar 18, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> ...5 Stars for you Miss Mish!!


 
And one for you as well, Uncle Bob




 


If anyone would like one, leave your name here.  I'll make you a star


----------



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> And one for you as well, Uncle Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Mish,
our own walk of fame  Nice idea...

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 18, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> And one for you as well, Uncle Bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am just speechless! Well almost. I am humbled by your presentation.

(Now I am off to the last thing that made me smile thread)


----------



## mish (Mar 18, 2007)

Kadesma, your always a star in my book


----------



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Kadesma, your always a star in my book


Thank you Mish,
I'm honored  

kadesma


----------

